# S.c. Campgrounds



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We are reseaching campgrounds in South Carolina for the first part of June. Since we will be traveling back to Florida, we would like to stay somewhere in the eastern half of the state. We plan to stay for a couple of days and rest up. Sorta like a mini vacation within our vacation!









Dan


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

3LEES

We just returned from Edisto Beach State Park on Edisto Island, S.C.. Slightly off the beaten path but beautiful!!! Great place for R and R. We could hear the waves on the beach from our campsite.

South Carolina State Parks website is a good place for info.

Happy travels!!


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

3LEES said:


> We are reseaching campgrounds in South Carolina for the first part of June. Since we will be traveling back to Florida, we would like to stay somewhere in the eastern half of the state. We plan to stay for a couple of days and rest up. Sorta like a mini vacation within our vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just got back from Myrtle Beach. We love it there. Campgrounds in South Myrtle Beach. A lot to choose from. We like Lakewood. There is also a beautiful State Park in South Myrtle Beach. 
Have fun,
Kampy


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I have heard that Hunting Island SP is nice, but have never been there myself.

Bob


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

3LEES said:


> We are reseaching campgrounds in South Carolina for the first part of June. Since we will be traveling back to Florida, we would like to stay somewhere in the eastern half of the state. We plan to stay for a couple of days and rest up. Sorta like a mini vacation within our vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ment to tell you that the web site for Lakewood is Lakewoodcampground.com.
Check it out.
Kampy


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

kampy said:


> 3LEES said:
> 
> 
> > We are reseaching campgrounds in South Carolina for the first part of June.Â Since we will be traveling back to Florida, we would like to stay somewhere in the eastern half of the state.Â We plan to stay for a couple of days and rest up.Â Sorta like a mini vacation within our vacation!Â
> ...


I agree Lakewood is great. That is our summer vacation every year, we will be there ourselves June 9-17.

And yes, Hunting Island is very nice as well.


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

Just returned from a week at Willow Tree RV Resort. A great place, one of the best we have stayed at. Here is link to their website. http://www.willowtreervr.com/home/home.asp


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We stayed at Willow Tree last year and it is a wonderful resort!

Will


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

We will have to check this one out ourselves, this is the first time I have heard of it...

I might run and look at it in June when we are at Lakewood.


----------

